# emptying tanks and winterizing



## newandstupid (Oct 31, 2014)

I just bought a 2008 Cherokee travel trailer to keep at my house for guests because my house is very small.  I need to winterize.  The panel inside the front door indicates the black tank was 2/3 full.  The people I got the trailer from are very nice and there is some blue disinfectant in the toilet so I'm hoping the tank was mostly full of disinfectant? or something.  I'm hoping they didn't sell me a full tank of s**t.  I bought a SewerSolution to drain the tank about 75ft and slightly uphill to my sewer drain which looks like a 4" wide white candy cane sticking out of my yard.  The guy at the hardware store fixed me up some adaptors so I could connect it to a 75' 3/4 hose.  So, I hooked the whole thing up and snaked the end of the hose down the candy cane pipe and started it up.  It looked like all was going well and I could hear water running into the sewer but then checked the panel and now the black tank says it is full!  On a positive note, it did not look like there was a huge amount of brown stuff when I opened the tank.  My problem is I now have a full black tank, winter is coming, and I have no way to empty it as I do not have truck to move the thing.  Any suggestions?


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 31, 2014)

EWE YE, THAT SMELL TO HIGH HEAVEN, I would get a friend who has a truck to pull it to a welcome center and drain it. But they don't allow  dumping anymore take to a camp ground and ask to dump it. But a question for you? When quest come and stay in it, are they allow to shower and use the bath room? If so you be right back where you stated from.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 31, 2014)

My guess is a faulty reading.  Those guages are not reliable.


----------

